# Mahlzeit



## gabiijuan21

Hola! A tod@s!
Pregunta:
Malhzeit es un saludo?


----------



## Tonerl

_*"Mahlzeit" se utiliza a menudo como saludo cortante a la hora de comer, especialmente en las zonas occidentales de Alemania, así como en Austria. El origen de esta costumbre es una forma abreviada del saludo antiguamente extendido "Gesegnete Mahlzeit" !*_


----------



## gabiijuan21

Y cual sería una posible traducción al español. Yo soy de argentina


----------



## Tonerl

_*Mahlzeit
que aproveche 

(na dann), prost Mahlzeit (ugs) 
apaga y vámonos (coloquialmente)*_


_*Me daría con un canto en los dientes si te pudiera ayudar frecuentemente en el futuro, pero un agradecimiento sería apropiado; no?*_


----------



## gabiijuan21

Danke!


----------



## Tonerl

*Ha sido un placer !!! *


----------



## Alemanita

gabiijuan21 said:


> Y cual sería una posible traducción al español.


No hay. Es un saludo que se usa(ba) mucho entre gente de oficina a la hora de la pausa del almuerzo; es anticuado y muchos  opinan que es muy cursi.
Ah, y de paso: ¡bienvenida gabi, bienvenido juan!


----------



## gabiijuan21

Gracias!
Entonces cual es tu opinión? No uso este saludo? No lo estudio?
PD: soy Juan de argentina. El nombre de usuario es por mi novia ))


----------



## Tonerl

_*"Mahlzeit" se utiliza a menudo como saludo cortante a la hora de comer, 
especialmente en las zonas occidentales de Alemania, así como en Austria !!!!*_


----------



## lagartija68

gabiijuan21 said:


> Gracias!
> Entonces cual es tu opinión? No uso este saludo? No lo estudio?
> PD: soy Juan de argentina. El nombre de usuario es por mi novia ))


Está en el diccionario:


----------



## elroy

Pero “¡Buen provecho!” no sirve como traducción del saludo. Es otro uso y significado distinto, como se ha explicado en los aportes anteriores.


----------



## lagartija68

Entonces habrá que corregir el diccionario. Disculpas por poner una referencia a la traducción que se propone en este sitio, a la cual en ningún momento hubo una referencia.  De todas maneras es por donde debería haberse comenzado. @Tonerl más arriba propuso ¡Que aproveche! como traducción, además.


----------



## elroy

lagartija68 said:


> Entonces habrá que corregir el diccionario.


No. La traducción del diccionario es correcta, pero no es la adecuada en el sentido que nos atañe.



lagartija68 said:


> @Tonerl más arriba propuso ¡Que aproveche! como traducción, además.


Tampoco sirve.

Se trata de un *saludo*:


Alemanita said:


> Es un saludo que se usa(ba) mucho entre gente de oficina a la hora de la pausa del almuerzo



“Mahlzeit!” tiene dos usos/significados:

(1) ¡Buen provecho! (sinónimo de “Guten Appetit!”)

(2) Un saludo, véase arriba. En este sentido no sirve “¡Buen provecho!”, ni se puede decir “Guten Appetit!”


----------



## Alemanita

gabiijuan21 said:


> Entonces cual es tu opinión? No uso este saludo? No lo estudio?


Hola Juan.

No lo uses. Estudialo en el sentido de 'buen provecho' como indicaron arriba. Pero mejor todavía: para decir 'buen provecho' en la mesa, a la hora de atatcar los tallarines, decí: Guten Appetit!

Un saludo.-


----------



## bwprius

gabiijuan21 said:


> Gracias!
> Entonces cual es tu opinión? No uso este saludo? No lo estudio?
> PD: soy Juan de argentina. El nombre de usuario es por mi novia ))


Igual que suele ser válido el proverbio _Donde fueres, haz lo que vieres_ yo haría caso de esta (nueva) variante _Donde fueres, di lo que oyeres. _


----------



## Alemanita

Eso, también.

Para integrarse nada mejor que imitar a los lugareños.

Pero antes de usar este saludo, más vale esperar y observar quién lo usa y después decidir si uno quiere formar parte de ese grupo de personas. 

Suelen ser de los que dicen "tschö mit ö" y cosas del estilo.


----------



## lagartija68

elroy said:


> No. La traducción del diccionario es correcta, pero no es la adecuada en el sentido que nos atañe.


La consulta fue general. Y la respuesta fue general, no fue atada a un contexto. Nadie dijo: "Tiene dos acepciones, una como buen provecho y otra como saludo." Si es sólo un saludo y no significa "buen provecho", la traducción del diccionaria es errada. Si puede ser "buen provecho", la respuesta mía, cuando dije que estaba esa traducción en el diccionario, fue pertienente, porque nadie lo había mencionado. _Mahlzeit! ¡Que te caiga bien lo que comas hoy!_


----------



## elroy

lagartija68 said:


> La consulta fue general.


No, no lo fue. Se he tratado desde el principio únicamente del *saludo*:


gabiijuan21 said:


> Malhzeit *es un saludo*?





lagartija68 said:


> la respuesta fue general


Tampoco:


Tonerl said:


> "Mahlzeit" se utiliza a menudo *como saludo *cortante a la hora de comer





Alemanita said:


> Es *un saludo* que se usa(ba) mucho entre gente de oficina a la hora de la pausa del almuerzo





lagartija68 said:


> la respuesta mía, cuando dije que estaba esa traducción en el diccionario, fue pertienente, porque nadie lo había mencionado.


Fue *confusa*, porque no es la traducción adecuada en este sentido, como ya he dejado más que claro.


----------



## lagartija68

elroy said:


> como ya he dejado más que claro.


No, no lo dejaste claro. Ni nada en todo este hilo es tan determinante.



Tonerl said:


> Mahlzeit
> que aproveche


Fijate como acá no lo tradujeron como saludo.
Además, uno podría decir que en esas zonas de Alemania, saludan diciendo: "Buen provecho". Nada es tan determinante ni tan claro, ni siquiera tus expresiones. _Mahlzeit!_


----------



## elroy

- Como ya dije, “Que aproveche” no sirve como traducción en este sentido. 

- En alemán, sí se trata de decir literalmente “¡Buen provecho!” como saludo, pero eso no significa, desde luego, que esta sea una *traducción* adecuada al castellano, ya que en castellano no se dice “¡Buen provecho!” como saludo.


----------



## lagartija68

elroy said:


> ya que en castellano no se dice “¡Buen provecho!” como saludo.


Pero si encontramos una expresión que significa ¡Buen provecho! en cierto uso, y luego paso a usarse para saludar, podría traducirse de este modo, según el criterio del traductor. Si no, la única traducción posible sería: ¡Hola! o ¡Buenos días/tardes/noches!


elroy said:


> - Como ya dije, “Que aproveche” no sirve como traducción en este sentido.


Es tu opinión, y es discutible.


----------



## elroy

lagartija68 said:


> Pero si encontramos una expresión que significa ¡Buen provecho! en cierto uso, y luego paso a usarse para saludar, podría traducirse de este modo, según el criterio del traductor.


Claro. Yo solo me pronuncié con respeto a “¡Buen provecho!” concretamente:


elroy said:


> “¡Buen provecho!” no sirve como traducción del saludo.





lagartija68 said:


> Es tu opinión, y es discutible.


No veo cómo puede llegar a ser discutible.

Que yo sepa, “¡Que aproveche!”, al igual que “¡Buen provecho!”, tampoco se usa como saludo, de ahí que diga que tampoco sirve como traducción.

Si me equivoco, es decir si una o la otra sí se usa como saludo, entonces sí puede considerarse como posible traducción.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Me parece fascinante cómo a partir de una pregunta absolutamente "clara":

Mahlzeit es un saludo? 

podría dar lugar a semejante embrollo!
Y esta confusión sólo surgió porque después alguien pidió una traducción adecuada para el sustantivo "comida", se respondió, por cierto, lo más rápidamente posible.

Sólo me gustaría que se señalara aquí lo siguiente una vez más:

En toda Alemania, así como en Austria, la gente educada suele utilizar la fórmula de saludo "Guten Morgen" (en Austria también Servus) por la mañana (sobre todo hasta las 11.00 horas).

Entre las 11.00 de la mañana y las 14.00 de la tarde, es absolutamente normal saludarse con  "Mahlzeit" !!! o "Guten Tag", en Austria también con "Servus"". !!!

La afirmación de Alemanita sobre una despedida, "tschö mit ö" (que se traduce como "Tschüss"), es, informal, una forma popular de hablar.

Mahlzeit:
comida (almuerzo, cena)
Que aproveche 

Saludos*_


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> Entre las 11.00 de la mañana y las 14.00 de la tarde, es absolutamente normal saludarse con  "Mahlzeit" !!! o "Guten Tag", en Austria también con "Servus"". !!!


Me gustaría aclarar esto un poquito:
- si estoy trabajando en una empresa u oficina pública y me dirijo hacia el comedor a partir de las 11:30, mi 'saludo' para la gente con la que me encuentro sería 'Mahlzeit!', que es como una síntesis de 'Buenos días ' y 'buen provecho'.
- si a estas horas estoy en la montaña, en una caminata, o entrando a una piscina pública, o a una biblioteca, o a cualquier otro establecimiento, el saludo normal es el que indica Tonerl: Guten Tag o Servus o Moin Moin o Grüß Gott, dependiendo de la zona.

En lo personal, el saludo "Mahlzeit!" me parece espantoso. Repito lo que escribí más arriba: incluso para desear en la mesa 'Buen provecho' o 'Que aproveche', la expresión "Mahlzeit!" es horrible, anticuada, (aunque provenga de "Gesegnete Mahlzeit", según se afirma por ahí), me recuerda gente que grita Jawoll! y se cuadra para chocar los talones.

Agrego, para los que leen el alemán: Mahlzeit - ein zeitloser Gruß oder längst veraltet?


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> En lo personal, el saludo "Mahlzeit!" me parece espantoso. Repito lo que escribí más arriba: incluso para desear en la mesa 'Buen provecho' o 'Que aproveche', la expresión "Mahlzeit!" es horrible, anticuada, (aunque provenga de "Gesegnete Mahlzeit", según se afirma por ahí),
> _*me recuerda gente que grita Jawoll! y se cuadra para chocar los talones  *_


_*Querida Alemanita !

Puedo entender que el saludo „Mahlzeit“ no tiene mucha aceptación que digamos,
pero aquí se trata realmente de dar a nuestro nuevo miembro - al que también me gustaría dar la bienvenida aquí, con retraso - para entender claramente que este saludo existe realmente - y para repetirme de nuevo, todo lo que vino después es absolutamente irrelevante!

Saludos cordiales 🙋‍♂️*_


----------



## gabiijuan21

Bueno pero aclaro que si es un saludo tipo militar no lo estudio y cuando salude digo hallo wie gehts? ))


----------



## Tonerl

_*Espero que tú también disfrutes viendo cómo se encadena una opinión tras otra aquí...*_


----------



## chlapec

Hola, he aquí mi experiencia por si sirve de algo (si no, siempre se puede suprimir),
Veranos de 2001 y 2002. En un pueblo a unos 30 km al Este de Berlín, llamado Waldsieversdorf. Durante una estancia mía en un centro de investigación forestal. Todos los trabajadores y trabajadoras del centro que conocí, con edades normalmente (¿o siempre?) entre 30-60 años, aparentemente de todo tipo de ideología, empleaban la expresión Mahlzeit! en las situaciones que se han descrito. Es decir, hace veinte años, en esa zona geográfica, la expresión era habitual y llegué a pensar que se trataba de algo más general en alemán... hasta que leí este hilo. Obviamente, mi experiencia es muy restringida, y desconozco si han cambiado allí mucho las cosas desde entonces.


----------



## Alemanita

Hola chlapec, mira, no puedo afirmar que mi experiencia sea menos restringida que la tuya y bueno, rectifico lo dicho anteriormente en el sentido de que es *mi* opinión, *mi* idiosincrasia, *mi* educación, *mi* entorno  ... seré una estirada y super finolis, ¡qué le voy a hacer! Claro que la palabra existe y se usa tal cual se ha dicho aquí varias veces. Juan, por lo visto, está empezando a estudiar el idioma y por eso recomendé que por el momento no la tenía que incorporar en su vocabulario activo, el alemán ya es bastante difícil de por si. Cuando haya aprendido que "Mahlzeit" significa "comida" y se encuentre con gente saludándolo así en Alemania, comprenderá que puede o debe devolver ese saludo. Acá "Mahlzeit" wenn man zum Essen geht - Spanisch gesucht: Spanisch ⇔ Deutsch Forum - leo.org un enlace.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Viva la lengua alemana en su diversidad etimológica !!!!  *_


----------

